# Increasing horsepower! (Golf mk2 Fire and Ice Limited Edition)



## dimos99 (May 17, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I've got a '92 VW Golf mk2 1800cc 8v Fire and Ice special edition. It currently has about 105 hp. My first goal is to increase the horsepower to 250-300 hp. I was thinking of putting an 2.3 liter 20v engine out of an '89 Audi s2 and then turbocharging it. Is that practically possible? If yes, how much would it cost? I also want to make it AWD, but I've heard that's very hard to do! Can I use the AWD system of the S2 to make this conversion? Any advice would be appreciated!!


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

i think your goals is a bit high.

the audi inline 5 with quattro awd won't fit witout extensive modifications.

even just going awd requires much kutting and welding and sourcing parts from a syncro donor vehicle.

you could put a VR5 engine into the mk2 tho. that would be just about the same as installing a vr6


----------

